# Geocaching  - Real Life Treasure Hunt!



## AlexanderSen (Sep 7, 2017)

I tried Geocaching a little while ago, it was great fun. It's like a Treasure/Easter Egg Hunt, and or a video game which breaks the 4th wall. Try it if you have the chance. Good times! 

Geocaching


----------



## Rodders (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a couple of geocache coins (tokens) in my collection, but I've never been geocaching. How does it work?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Rodders, download the app and then your phone tells you how near you are to a geocache. I'm sure you can google locations and join forums and whatnot too.

I've been letterboxing on Lundy Island, which is kinda similar, and I've accidentally found geocaches on Dartmoor (but no letterboxes, which is was I was really looking for).


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 18, 2017)

Mouse said:


> (but no letterboxes, which is was I was really looking for).


I'd never heard of this before today, so was surprised to see how old this activity was (160+ years).

According to Wikipedia, Dartmoor is where letterboxing began:





> The origin of letterboxing can be traced to Dartmoor, Devon, England in 1854. William Crossing in his _Guide to Dartmoor_ states that a well known Dartmoor guide (James Perrott) placed a bottle for visiting cards at Cranmere Pool on the northern moor in 1854. From this hikers on the moors began to leave a letter or postcard inside a box along the trail (sometimes addressed to themselves, sometimes a friend or relative)—hence the name "letterboxing". The next person to discover the site would collect the postcards and post them. In 1938 a plaque and letterbox in Crossing's memory were placed at Duck's Pool on southern Dartmoor.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah, I keep meaning to do it properly (i.e. start at Cranmere Pool) but just end up having a random look around anywhere and never finding anything.


----------



## J Riff (Sep 19, 2017)

I think I will stick to dumpsters and donation boxes, where many good books, clothes, and household appliances are to be found. )


----------



## AlexanderSen (Sep 21, 2017)

Mouse said:


> Rodders, download the app and then your phone tells you how near you are to a geocache. I'm sure you can google locations and join forums and whatnot too.
> 
> I've been letterboxing on Lundy Island, which is kinda similar, and I've accidentally found geocaches on Dartmoor (but no letterboxes, which is was I was really looking for).



It 's so satisfying when you find one! I have such a good time - it's like the knowing of in-jokes.


----------

